
JavaScript bindings for OpenCV landed in 3.3.1 - arnioxux
https://docs.opencv.org/3.3.1/d2/df0/tutorial_js_table_of_contents_imgproc.html
======
arnioxux
Noticed when I saw that the tutorial pages have live demos you can edit and
run.

Seems to have landed in the last month:

Commit:
[https://github.com/opencv/opencv/pull/9466](https://github.com/opencv/opencv/pull/9466)

Changelog:
[https://github.com/opencv/opencv/wiki/ChangeLog](https://github.com/opencv/opencv/wiki/ChangeLog)

